# fitness diary



## kanjoos86 (Jun 6, 2006)

day 1: i got up in the morning determined to lose weight so i ran downstairs as fast as i could and went to the fridge and started to eat. i think i misunderstood the meaning of the detox diet.

day 2: this time i realised my mistake and so i hurdled downstairs and started to duff in. 

day 3: i called the ambulance

day 4: i hired a crane.

day 5: i was hospitalized

present day i am back at home with my dearest friend the SAMSUNG fridge. pls help


----------



## kanjoos86 (Jun 6, 2006)

well can anyone help me pls. i go thru this everyday and its a dead end.


----------



## Janice (Jun 6, 2006)

Help you with... ? Your post was amusing, but I'm not sure what kind of help you are seeking. Are you trying to lose weight? Are you currently overweight? What's your activity level? What are your goals?


----------



## kanjoos86 (Jun 7, 2006)

i lack motivation. evry new day i get up i think i will do it today but then when i see a cheescake i crumble. i reallly want to lose weight but im stuck in a big rut. i joined the gym last yr n failed to go.


----------



## farra712 (Jun 8, 2006)

I am this way, too.  I think you just need to start with very very small steps.  For example, try just substituting better foods where you would usually eat bad ones.  Like if you want something sweet maybe eat strawberries dipped in fat free whipped cream instead of cheesecake.  Or if you want a cheeseburger, try making one on the grill (or george foreman) with extra lean beef and fat free or reduced fat cheese on a whole wheat bun.  Any little steps you take to reduce your calorie intake will help.  And as you start to feel your body start to feel better, it will get easier.  You will probably feel this in about a week.  Or, if you aren't ready to change your eating, make a commitment to work out for at least 30 minutes at least 4 days a week (or a similar goal...maybe even just start out with 15 minutes every day) and even just alternate running in place and walking in place while you watch your favorite tv show.  If you try to make small changes one at a time, you probably won't feel so overwhelmed and give up all together.  keep trying!


----------

